# Air bubbles in Silicone-



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello BCA!

It seems my 55 is developing bubbles in the silicone inside the tank.

No leaks, been running for 6months or so.

Should this be something to be concerned with??


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nothing to worry about


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Ty, GK. C:

I'm just so worried that one day my tank will burst!!!


----------

